# How does GPU-Z read out the SLI status?



## e.v.o (Apr 20, 2009)

Well.. the title says it all.

How does GPU-Z do this?
Does it call a driver function?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## e.v.o (Apr 20, 2009)

Could you explain this a bit more further?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll do it for him 

"Yes it calls out a driver function"

(i'm joking... but that probably would have been his answer)


----------



## e.v.o (Apr 20, 2009)

Then which driver function?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2009)

e.v.o said:


> Then which driver function?



now that, i have no idea. You'll have to wait for the w1zzman to get back to you.

another joke "The one that reports if SLI is enabled or not"


----------

